#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Παραγγελία-Παραλαβή έτοιμου σκυροδέματος

## Xάρης

*Παραγγελία - Παραλαβή Έτοιμου Σκυροδέματος
Από τον κ. Νικ. Μαρσέλλο, Πολιτικό Μηχανικό Ε.Μ.Π.
Αναδημοσίευση από το Περιοδικό ΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ - Οκτώβριος 2007 *  
 
Τα κυριότερα σημεία είναι:    1. Πριν την παραγγελία: Επίσκεψη στη Μονάδα Σκυροδέματος    Κατά την επίσκεψη στην Μονάδα Παραγωγής Σκυροδέματος, ελέγχω/κοιτάω τα εξής (τα 5Μ):    α) Μηχανικός: Αν έχει η Μονάδα μηχανικό, υπεύθυνο Παραγωγής και Ποιότητας.    β) Μίξερ: Αν έχει Μίξερ βίαιας ανάμειξης (όχι "ξηρά" φόρτωση).    γ) Μελέτες συνθέσεως σκυροδέματος - Μητρώα Αντοχής - Διαγράμματα Αντοχής.    δ) Minimum Περιεκτικότητα Τσιμέντου: 270kg/m³ ή 300kg/m³ ή 330kg/m³ κ.λ.π. έως: 400kg/m³ (παραθαλάσσιο).    ε) Maximum λόγο: Ν/Τ
≤0,70 (επιχρισμένο σκυρόδεμα)
≤0,67 (ανεπίχριστο σκυρόδεμα)
≤0,60 (μέσα σε νερό παραθαλάσσιο)
≤0,58 (μειωμένης υδατοπερατότητας)
≤0,55 (χημική προσβολή)
≤0,50 (μειωμένης υδατοπερατότητας/γαρμπιλομπετόν)    * extra ερώτηση: Ρωτάς τον Εργαστηριακό πού σπάει τα δοκίμια, πού πέταξε τα προηγούμενα, τα σπασμένα; Αν δεν σου τα δείξει, σημαίνει... ότι δεν παίρνουν δοκίμια! (Κοίτα τα χαρτιά πάνω στα δοκίμια για να δεις τις ημερομηνίες).   ** extra ερώτηση: Ζήτα να δεις το Δελτίο Αποστολής και το καταγραφικό (printer). Ρώτησέ τους αν το δίνουν με κάθε βαρέλα στον πελάτη. Πάρε αντίγραφο, ζήτα το φαινόμενο βάρος σκυροδέματος (kg/m³)

Πηγή: *Ελ.Ε.Μ.*

----------


## sundance

Οδηγίες για την παραγγελία – παραλαβή σκυροδέματος

----------


## Xάρης

Ερώτηση προς τον Μαρσέλλο είναι;

*§15.2.1 ΚΤΣ*
"Οι δειγματοληψίες των υλικών και του σκυροδέματος και η αποστολή των δειγμάτων και των δοκιμίων στο Εργαστήριο σκυροδέματος γίνονται *με τη μέριμνα και την επίβλεψη του Επιβλέποντα μηχανικού*, μετά από *γραπτή εντολή του (π.χ. αναγραφή στα σχέδια ξυλοτύπων, ημερολόγιο έργου, κλπ.)*, *από προσωπικό και μέσα που διαθέτει ο κατασκευαστής του έργου*. Οι επιτόπου έλεγχοι, όπως ο προσδιορ ισμός της υγρασίας των αδρανών και η μέτρηση της εργασιμότητας, γίνονται με τη μέριμνα και την επίβλεψη του Επιβλέποντα, από προσωπικό και μέσα που διαθέτει ο κατασκευαστής του έργου. Οι δειγματοληψίες αδρανών ή έτοιμου σκυροδέματος στο εργοτάξιο γίνονται παρουσία των ενδιαφερόμενων μερών ή εξουσιοδοτημένων αντιπροσώπων. Οι δειγματοληψίες είναι έγκυρες, εάν το ένα μέρος κληθέι δεν προσέλθει."
*Πηγή:* http://www.teicrete.gr/chemistry/mat...s/arthro15.htm

Άρα τα μέσα (μήτρες) τα διαθέτει ο εργολάβος.
Συντήρηση και θραύση δοκιμίων γίνονται από το εργαστήριο.
Την λήψη την κάνει και ο επιβλέποντας με προσωπικό που θα διαθέσει ο εργολάβος αλλά ο Μαρσέλλος είχε πει στο ίδιο ερώτημα που του έκανα σε σχετικό σεμινάριο, ότι το καλύτερο είναι να έρθει υπάλληλος του εργαστηρίου που θα τα σπάσει (να χει κι όλη την ευθύνη).

Υπάρχουν διαπιστευμένα ιδιωτικά εργαστήρια. Βλ. *ΕΔΩ*.

----------


## Xάρης

Και βέβαια υπάρχει κόστος αλλά και είναι υποχρέωση από το νόμο.
Ρώτα τον Μαρσέλλο για κόστη. Θα σου πει από πρώτο χέρι καθότι είναι συνιδιοκτήτης στην Adolab.

§15.16 ΚΤΣ
"Τα αποτελέσματα των ελέγχων θα φυλάγονται από τον κύριο του έργου και θα αποτελούν τα Πιστοποιητικά αντοχής σκυροδέματος του έργου. Σε περίπτωση συνιδιοκτησίας (οριζόντιας ή κατακόρυφης), αντίγραφα των πιστοποιητικών αυτών θα έχουν όλοι οι συνιδιοκτήτες. 
*Ο αγοραστής έτοιμου διαμερίσματος ή οικοδομής είναι υποχρεωμένος να ελέγχει ότι τα προηγούμενα πιστοποιητικά συνοδεύουν τους τίτλους κυριότητας της οικοδομής.*"

Αν ήταν και υποχρέωση του συμβολαιογράφου τότε όλοι θα έπαιρναν δοκίμια.

----------


## Xάρης

Όσα ανέφερα στην πρώτη δημοσίευση τα οποία αναφέρει ο Μαρσέλλος και είναι αντιγραφή από τον ιστότοπο της ΕλΕΜ, είναι όσα αναγράφονται στον *Πίνακα 5.2.5.1* του *ΚΤΣ '97*.

----------


## Xάρης

Ο ΚΤΣ, δηλαδή ο νόμος, μας λέει αυτά τα όρια. Σήμερα! Γιατί αύριο με το ΕΝ 206 θα είναι διαφορετικά.
Θα μιλούμε για C25/30 με Ν/Τ=0,65 (συνθήκες XC2) και C30/37 με Ν/Τ=0,50 (συνθήκες XC3)

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

Συνάδελφοι:

Ενδεικτικό Κόστος θράυσης δοκιμίων:

12 ευρώ+Φ.Π.Α/δοκίμιο

με προσκόμιση των μητρών των δοκιμίων επί του έργου από το εργαστήριο.

Οπότε για μία σύνηθη κατασκευή 600 περίπου κ.μ. 7 δοκίμια /σκυροδέτηση και περίπου 10 σκυροδετήσεις βγαίνει 70 δοκίμια Χ 12,00 Χ 1,19 = 999,60 ευρώ.

Έτσι κ αλλιώς τα πιστοποιητικά αντοχής των δοκιμίων ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να επισυνάπτονται σε ΚΑΘΕ συμβόλαιο μεταβίβασης των ορ. ιδ/σιών των κτιρίων (1986),οπότε δεν τίθεται θέμα κόστους.Εγώ από φίλο είχα 10,50 ευρώ +ΦΠΑ φιλική τιμή,θα μπορούσα να έχω κ δωρεάν τα εργαστήρια του Άκτωρα αλλά θα έπρεπε κάθε φορά να πηγαινοφέρνω τις μήτρες κ επίσης δεν θα είχα αποδεκτή υπογραφή. :Γέλιο:  :Γέλιο: 

Το κόστος λοιπόν είναι μηδαμινό.




> Αποτελέσματα από ιδιωτικό εργαστήριο έχουν ισχύ??


*ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ*,αρκεί το εργαστήριο να είναι πιστοποιημένο.

----------


## Structur

Συνήθως, για ευνόητους λόγους ΜΗΝ πηγαίνετε τα δοκίμια για θραύση στη μονάδα που φέρνει το σκυρόδεμα!! Υπάρχουν ένα σωρό εργαστήρια πιστοποιημένα, ιδιωτικά και δημόσια, όπως αναφέρθηκε.

Πέρα από την αγορά των μητρών, το κόστος είναι όντως αστείο.

Τώρα για τον κατασκευαστή, γενικά να πω ότι το πως "δέχεται" κάτι τέτοιες "παρεμβάσεις" είναι καθαρά θέμα επιπέδου του ίδιου. Δεν είναι δύσκολο πάντως να εκτιμήσεις το "ποιόν" κάποιου και σε τι ακριβώς "προσβλέπει". Βλέπεις λίγο και τι έργα έχει κάνει μέχρι τώρα, και καταλαβαίνεις.

----------

